# Kegerator Bar



## carter4 (Feb 17, 2009)

I came across a neighbor who wanted to get rid of a kegerator they had sitting outside their porch $200 and little did they know its a $1400 set up. I figured i couldn't just have a kegerator and no bar so a buddy and i decided to build a bar around it with chairs to match. 

(the front lights up):thumbsup:

Thanks for looking,
Nick


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

Nice work, looks like you are ready for a party. What time should we be there? :laughing:


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Carter,
Nice job, must be after 5:00 pm somewhere......
:drink:
Mike Hawkins
ps. what's in the keg?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Great job!! Betcha wish it was New Years Eve now, don't ya?:laughing:
Ken


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Very nice job. :thumbsup: Just goes to show that beer is very inspirational.

John


----------



## ohwoodeye (Sep 9, 2009)

geeze - what some guys build just because there wife won't let them out of the house.
nice work!


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Nice job, just one problem, i looked at your booze supply and didn't see any Crown Royal??? (just kidding)


----------

